# Quilum



## SunDraw

Avete omnes.
Quid est QUILUM ? Num glacies num stiria?
Ecquisnam usus ista voce fuit?
Valete.

Ciao a tutti!

I'm intersted in the latin word "quilum" that should mean "frost", but I couldn't find it in any dictionary nor in any appreciable original context (nor "quila").

Thanks in advance.

PS: please your best latin dictionary online?

_____
_(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## Cagey

_Quilum _appears to be a word in Middle English.   I found it in one context in which it seemed to mean "at times", but that is just a guess.

Although it looks as though it may have been derived from Latin, I can't find any related words in Latin. 

Here is a link to the Latin Resources listed under "to Read" at the top of the page. It contains links to dictionaries people have found useful.


----------



## SunDraw

Until now I found it only for "aquilo, -nis": is it?

<119> ... a septentrionibus septentrio, interque eum et exortum solstitialem *quilo*, aparctias et boreas dicti.
(Plinius Maior, Naturalis Historia, Liber II)

aquilo nivalis ... saluberrimus (Plinius Maior).
frigidus et silvis aquilo (Vergilius, Georgica).
Maybe I got it.



Cagey said:


> _Quilum _appears to be a word in Middle English ... Here is a link to the Latin Resources ...


i. I thank you. I'm seeking a mysterious _latin _quilum.
ii. Which dictionary do _you_ click?


_____
_(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## Anne345

It's a mistake. Look 
_a septentrionibus septentrio, interque eum et exortum solstitialem *a*quilo, aparctias et boreas dicti._ 
on http://www2.fh-augsburg.de/~Harsch/Chronologia/Lspost01/PliniusMaior/plm_hi02.html
an so on...


----------



## Cagey

Salve, SunDraw,

Yes, it does seem that you and Anne have found it: (_aquilo, aquilonis_, m.)

Because Italian-Latin dictionaries are included among those in the links above, I thought you might find them especially useful.  For myself, I prefer the online dictionaries that are part of Perseus at Tufts University.  They include the most complete Latin/ English dictionaries and a tool that does Latin morphological analysis.   

There are mirror sites, and you may find another that works better for you. After you find the Perseus home page, look for the link to "tools".

Vale


----------



## SunDraw

Maybe I should explain better myself (forgive & correct my English etc).
I found the word QUILUM (sic) referred as latin somewhere (in XIX texts), with a meaning concerning frost/freeze etc.
But it is not so easily to trace it in sources, as you saw it too. I can't touch it... I can't believe it...
Maybe the first modern user followed a corrupt lesson, and the others just copied him.
Interesting that some Plyny's have that "quilo", but I'm still missing the passage to "quilum" (I would expect every usage of "aquilo" on "aquilone": "aquilonis frigora" or such).
Even I would need a "quila", better, for my purposes.
____
(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## Cagey

I am not certain that I understand, but it seems that you don't think _aquilo_ is the word you are looking for?  

Could you copy the _exact context_ in which you found your word?  Or is that it, at the beginning of the first post?  

Given the resemblence in form and meaning to _aquilo_, _quilum_ does seem likely to be the result of a scribal error.  Or, perhaps, it is a late Latin variation.


----------



## SunDraw

Cagey said:


> I am not certain that I understand, but it seems that you don't think _aquilo_ is the word you are looking for?


I'm looking for quilum.


Cagey said:


> Could you copy the _exact context_ in which you found your word? Or is that it, at the beginning of the first post?


The exact contest is: "lat. quilum".
The beginning of my first post is written, by me, for the no English speaking.


Cagey said:


> Given the resemblence in form and meaning to _aquilo_, _quilum_ does seem likely to be the result of a scribal error. Or, perhaps, it is a late Latin variation.


I thought so. Or then just a new interesting term receiving the snowy cold from aquilo.
Thanks for the efforts.
_____
_(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *SunDraw*,

By context we mean this.  Regarding your enquiry about "quilum," could you quote the exact portion of the work which you referred to as,  "I found the word QUILUM (sic) referred as latin somewhere (in XIX texts), with a meaning concerning frost/freeze etc."?


----------



## SunDraw

The contexts in my possession are not so huge (in XIX _century_ texts):

"potrebbe venire dal lat. quilum gelo"
([the term] could come from the latin quilum frost)

"forse dal lat. quilum gelo"
(maybe from the latin quilum frost)

and similar.


Thanks for the efforts.

___
_(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)_


----------



## wonderment

SunDraw said:


> "potrebbe venire dal lat. quilum gelo"
> ([the term] could come from the latin quilum frost)...and similar.



Hi SunDraw,

It’s all speculative, but I think the word you’re looking for is _quilon_ (entry in Lewis & Short), a 2nd declension neuter noun, which would give you _quila_ as the plural nom. and acc. The _–on_ ending seems Greek, and it’s possible that when the word was adopted, the spelling was changed in some instances to fit the regular 2nd declension (_quilon_ --> _quilum_ ?). _quilon_ means ‘jelly’ (gelatina), as in the congealed juice of an animal or plant (according to the examples cited for the entry--I checked ). Both jelly (English) and gelatina (Italian) are derived from _gelare_ (Latin) which means to freeze, congeal, or stiffen. It’s possible that your source(s) confused _gelo_ with _gelatina_? It's not too much a stretch to think of gelo as the frozen gelatina (in whatever form, dew?) of a plant? 

HTH


----------



## SunDraw

wonderment said:


> I think the word you’re looking for is _quilon_... _quilon_ means ‘jelly’ (gelatina)... Both jelly (English) and gelatina (Italian) are derived from _gelare_ (Latin) which means to freeze, congeal, or stiffen...


Fine connexion! 
I'm studying it!
http://books.google.it/books?id=zJUCAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA1136&dq=quilon
http://books.google.it/books?id=24U2AAAAMAAJ&q=quilon
http://books.google.it/books?id=3yRBAAAAMAAJ&pg=RA6-PA310-IA4&dq=quilon
http://books.google.it/books?id=u6c-AAAAIAAJ&q=quilon
And it sounds like the only solution.
It also makes reference to the _chilling_ a*quilon*e.

Anyhow I'm still of the opinion that _maybe_ another distinct word existed representing that _glacée _(_glaze_)...
So we could use then quilum to say ice cream...

Thanks a lot. 

____
(Please forgive & correct my English, thank you)
_


----------

